# Giant Defy frame size



## rubinstein (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I like riding bike. I ride once in a week for about 40 to 45 miles. My current bike Giant CRS 1 hybrid bike with a frame size of M (19 inches).
I would like to buy Giant Defy 0 road bike.
Here are the measurements of my body
height - 5feet 9 inches
inseam - 32.68 inches
Torso - 24.21 inches
length of hand - 27.95 inches

according giant size chart(Innovation, Invention, Design / Compact Road), I need 'M' frame

I also visited two local bike shops, they did not have stock bikes, so I was not able to test ride. The sales guy at one shop told I need frame size of M, but sales guy at another shop said 'S' or 'M' both are suitable.

I would like to know, which frame size of Giant Defy 0 would fit well for me?
Thank you very much


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm six foot even, with a 34" inseam and I ride a M/L. See my thread with my Defy Advanced 0. I would say you ride a M.


----------



## rubinstein (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you corner


----------



## cmanbrazil (Sep 7, 2011)

I am 5'8 and ride a m I think it is 5'7 to 5'11


----------

